# Can anyone replace my favorite jacket some jerk stole?



## wrtickle (Jul 25, 2005)

i had a cloudveil veiled peak jacket, med, black with the purpleish armpit patches, and it was my most favority jacket in the whole wide world.  i hiked the AT with it; some jerk stole it out of my girlfriend's jeep last weekend at a trailhead in bartlett nh.  can anyone replace it?  I will pay way more than it is worth...sentimental reasons.  Thx.

--will


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 26, 2005)

Sorry to hear that...how about checking with McKenzie Outfitters in Lincoln, NH?  They carry a lot of brands like that.  

Welcome to the forums! :wink:


----------



## kickstand (Jul 26, 2005)

the Horny Toad outlet in Freeport, ME also carries Clouveil gear.  There are some pretty good deals in there.  It's located in the same block as North Face and Patagonia.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jul 26, 2005)

This http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8315326047&category=57988&ssPageName=WD1V&rd=1 looks like a possibility?


----------

